# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت جــديــد Mozilla Firefox 8.0 Beta 4 باصدار جديد

## mohamed73

**  *متصفح فاير فوكس بسيط واكثر من رائع وغني عن التعريف ...* *منافس قوي لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر ...* *يتميز بسرعة بالتصفح* *كما       انه يحتوي على مميزات مثل تنظيم الصفحات على شكل تاب في اعلى الصفحة      وايضا  دعم ميزة الأخبار الفورية RSS وموجود فيه ايضا إضافات الـ  Plugins     اللي  تعطيك عالم كامل من الإضافات مثل الحالة الجوية وبرامج  إدارة   التحميل    المرفقة طبعا غير الألوان والثيمات التي يتميز بها...*  *وهو متوافق مع كل اصدارات الوندوز*  الحجم 14.60 م.ب  التحميل الان للمتصفح لكل لغات العالم   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaled_moon

مشكوررررر بارك الله بك .

----------

